# Got more chicks!!!



## da_chick_dood (Mar 4, 2015)

I forgot to post this earlier but I got new chicks about a week ago!!!! We ordered about 100 chicks (rainbow assortment, cackle surprise, and long tail specials) from cackle hatchery. When we picked them up from the post office they were all still alive a packages very well with plenty of space. We ended up getting 20 extra chicks!!!!! We are done with chicks for 2015 and most of these guys will be sold at the local feed stores chicken swap in the spring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't mess around when it comes to ordering chicks, do you? 

They seem to like that little bit of ledge too. After I quit watching the peep sleeping I spotted the others all lined up on it.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

WOW, that's a lot of chicks! Congrats, it will be fun to watch them grow up.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

wow. just wow. thats all i got.
that's a lot of PEEPing. i kinda envy you right now but that'll change in about 6 weeks lol


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Awww! I want new babies so cute!


----------

